# Anwendungsfelder für innovative Induktionsspule



## teamspule (28. Oktober 2017)

Liebe Community,

ich studiere an der Wirtschaftsuniversität Wien und im Rahmen eines Projekts sollen ich und mein Team neue Anwendungsfelder für eine bereits entwickelte Technologie finden. Unsere Technologie ist eine innovative Induktionsspule, die nicht dieselben Eigenschaften wie konventionelle Spulen besitzt. 

Nun will ich euch fragen, ob ihr die Vorteile, die diese Spule bietet, für euren Job oder für eines eurer Hobbies benötigen könnt. Wir haben zwei Vorteile gefunden, die für euch interessant sein könnten:


Die Spule kann präzise (+/- 3°C) Temperaturen von 30 bis 400 °C regeln und verteilt dabei die Temperatur gleichmäßig auf die ganze erhitzte Fläche.

Die Größe der Spule ist variabel je nach Einsatzgebiet und sie ist im Gegensatz zu konventionellen Spulen flexibel, formbar und biegsam. Je nach Einsatzgebiet ist auch eine Aneinanderreihung mehrerer Spulen möglich.

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen in welchen Bereichen solche Eigenschaften benötigt werden? Oder könnt ihr uns an Personen weiterverweisen, die für unser Projekt für Interesse sein könnten oder sich für neue Technologien interessieren.

 

Danke für eure Unterstützung,

Lukas


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2017)

Der Chocolatier braucht beim Temperieren präzise Temperaturen, da die Schokolade bestimmte Eigenschaften je nach Temperatur entwickelt. Vielleicht könnte man für sowas die Spulen verwenden? Vielleicht könnte man sie für den Bau von eines Mélangeurs verwenden? Da könnte man sich mal bei Konditoren und Herstellern von Süßigkeiten informieren.


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2017)

Gebt Carcharoth so eine Spule und verfolgt die nächsten 2 Wochen die Schweizer Nachrichten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2017)

Wtf?


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2017)

Gebt Carcharoth so eine Spule und verfolgt die nächsten 2 Wochen die Schweizer Nachrichten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teamspule (29. Oktober 2017)

Der Chocolatier braucht beim Temperieren präzise Temperaturen, da die Schokolade bestimmte Eigenschaften je nach Temperatur entwickelt. Vielleicht könnte man für sowas die Spulen verwenden? Vielleicht könnte man sie für den Bau von eines Mélangeurs verwenden? Da könnte man sich mal bei Konditoren und Herstellern von Süßigkeiten informieren.

 

Hallo Schrottinator,

 

danke für deine Antwort. Super Idee, wir haben auch schon an die Waffelproduktion gedacht, da ja hier ähnliche Füllungen wie Schokolade verarbeitet werden.

 

Dein Vorschlag hilft uns sicher weiter. Wenn dir noch weitere Anwendungsfelder einfallen sollten, kannst du sie gerne noch hinzufügen.


----------

